
Why Backlinks Are Good for SEO - tdehnel
https://tomdehnel.com/seo-value-of-backlinks/
======
Yuval_Halevi
To simplify it you can compare SEO to a movie in the cinema.

If you’re going to the cinema and one of your friends recommend you for a
high-quality movie, you are more likely to watch it right?

The movie has to be compelling enough so that you will like it.

If you like it, you might tell others.

Search engines work in the same way.

If the content is high quality, and other people link to your site, it’s more
likely that Google will rank you higher.

A backlink is an important factor in the Google ranking algorithm.

